# 2001 Audi A4 1.8T Oil Questions



## TheDiamondOreo (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey all,

Girlfriend's car is a 2001 Audi A4 1.8T and I'm going to be doing an oil change soon. I have some questions about what oil to use and capacity as her car doesn't have an owners manual in it.

What oil type should I use? I know full synthetic, but does it have to meet VW 502.00? 500.00? Does Audi call for 5W-40? or 5W-30? Also, how many quarts does the Audi 1.8T take?

I was thinking about using Castrol Syntec 5W-40. Is that safe to use? Live in upstate NY so we have decently hot summers and cold winters. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Without going down the rabbit hole of what brand is... Pick your preference of 502.00 for your 1.8T. *BLAUPARTS* Has a nice little chart to help you decide. The oil you suggest should be fine. They also have a *GUIDE* that gives the capacity.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

5w40 is best for that engine. 
Make sure that you get the 'big' filter for it. No Fram, either - Mann or Mahle are best, and are also reasonably priced thru online retailers. 

I know that people like to hate on ECS Tuning some times, but they do sell good oil - and the good filters - for a fair price. IIRC, my Passat costs me about $40 for a 5-liter jug of Liqui-Moly + a Mann filter from them.


----------

